# The best of the best!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Goodmorning and Happy Wednesday!
I wanted to get a list going with everyone's "best of the best" and "must have" products for new puppies, old or young! I am my friends go to gal for beauty and fashion advice and figured what better place than here to get reviews on the best products/toys/treats etc. Be sure to include a photo! Will be great to see everyone's feedback!
We have bought a ton of toys already for our little boy Nylabones.. Kongs.. and 3 collars too  I know, but I couldnt help myself at the Petco discount bin, $5.00 for a harness and matching collar how could anyone go wrong 

Cant wait to see what turns up here!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For obedience leashes and rolled leather collars I turn to Hogan Leather for THE best leather goods:

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/p..._small_breed_rolled_buckle_collar__leash_set/

My fancy show lead is from Leashes by Lynndale... Exquisite, and completely custom!!!:

http://www.leashesbylyndale.com/Toy_dog.htm

For grooming tools, I use mostly CC products, Buttercombs and wood pin brushes from Cherrybrook:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Or, you can get the CC stuff directly from them:

http://www.chrissystems.com/

I also use their Ice on Ice (detangler/leave in conditioner) and White on White (shampoo).


----------



## harborhavanese (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not exactly in vogue, but ear infections are painful and unattractive
Zymox is a must for my Havs
http://www.naturalpets.com/zyotenso.html
Vetericyn Ophthalmic Gel will keep them bright eyed.
Amazon.com: Vetericyn Ophthalmic Gel 2.0 oz: Pet Supplies
Pet Gear offers stylish products.
http://www.petgearinc.com/main.asp

Regards,


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Connie. We need an introduction. Look for thread called Introduce Yourself part three.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Odor free bully sticks

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/smartlist_159/odor_free_bully_sticks.html


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

In my particular situations this dog coat and boots were a must for when it is super cold. He's okay to about -20C, but any colder and he would just shut down outside. When it's cold enough he doesn't want to put his paws down. Not that I blame him in the slightest.

http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/pro-en/products/warm-clothing/winter-jacket/

http://www.muttluks.com/products.php?cat=2&subcat=1

With the coat and boots, he was happy as could be! The boots are a pain to put on and don't stay on very well (or I just suck at it), but when it's super cold, they really helped.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tracy .... -20 .... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah...well that's up to where he doesn't even really need the coat and boots yet. It's the -30s when he really starts fussing! Plus, since I have to stand out there with him (cuz we are at work and he has to go outside there) I'm much happier when he'll walk around and do his business since I don't really want to stand out there for 10 minutes while he refuses to do anything!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tracy .... -20 .... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


Yeah, my DOG wouldn't have to worry about it because *I* wouldn't go out in that weather!!!ound:


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Toys and Fun Things*

Come on Guys!

No favorite toys? cuddle buddies? snacks? kongs? ....


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's favourite toy is his puppy kong wubba

http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/wubba/wubba/puppy-wubba/

He's secure enough is his maleness to own it in pink!
It went missing for a few months, but recently resurfaced much to his delight!

He also has the Wubba Friends (his is the rabbit) which he likes as well, but not nearly as much as his pink one. I bought him that one while his puppy wubba was MIA.

http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/wubba/wubba/wubba-friends/


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Come on Guys!
> 
> No favorite toys? cuddle buddies? snacks? kongs? ....


LOL!!! I sense someone wants to shopppppppppp!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's favorite toy is his squeaky cow:

Amazon.com: Kyjen Plush Puppies Squeaker Mat Long Body Cow Dog Toy with 16 Squeakers: Pet Supplies

He is now on his third.

Another favorite is just plain empty used water bottles!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine like Zuke's Jerky Naturals for treats, Halo Cloud nine dip for fleas/ticks, CC wooden pin brush, and Mig's favorite toy is an empty water bottle. These dogs also seem to LOVE dog beds more than any dogs I ever owned. Make sure you research really high quality food for him too (all the info you need is on this forum). Happy shopping.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> Kodi's favorite toy is his squeaky cow:
> 
> Amazon.com: Kyjen Plush Puppies Squeaker Mat Long Body Cow Dog Toy with 16 Squeakers: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Water bottles:You beat me to it-hahahaha!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Um, Trooper's best of the best is any ball in the house.  I should probably upload the video of him boxing a ball that's bigger than him. 

I don't remember where we bought his absolute favorite ball, it's one of those plastic marbled balls, looks like those 10" marbled balls that are in the gigantic bin at Walmart...but it's only like 3". Got it for 99 cents somewhere, I think. Maybe Petsmart. The key is that it squeaks when he gets it in his mouth. Shucks, I'll have to see if I can find a pic. Sometimes it's the cheap toys that last forever.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Shop till we Drop*



angiern2004 said:


> LOL!!! I sense someone wants to shopppppppppp!!!!! :cheer2:


Totally!! We have had a ton of boxes at the door everyday for weeks!!!... a TON of kong toys.. the wubba friend, snuggly buddys, nylabones, teething rings, collars and leashes galore!.Rope toys.. I love to hear first hand reviews though, those are the best ...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

This:






In the small size. Mental stimulation (figuring out how to get the food) wears them out just like physical activity. Plus it's positive rewarding for their work.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley's absolute favorite toy is the skineeze. He also loves it when it's stuffed with a water bottle. His other absolute favorite are balls. He loves the JW balls especially the hollee roller. We also love the pin brushes and combs by CC. Couldn't be without those. Well worth the investment. The book " The Focused Puppy" is also a must read.


----------



## harborhavanese (Sep 5, 2012)

Fashion gal, you inspired me!

I created a shopping page.
http://havaneseharbor.com/our-puppies/lets-go-shopping/

I hope you find it fun AND helpful!

Connie


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Millers hands down favorite toy is a chuckit!

http://www.dog.com/item/chuckit-mini-ball-launcher-dog-toy/492464/

perfect for tiring him out and i don't have to touch slimy tennis balls, get some extras though.

he also likes these balls here
for the dark 
http://www.dog.com/item/chuckit-max-glow-ball-dog-toy/496300/

and for fun

http://www.dog.com/item/chuckit-the-whistler-ball-dog-toy/496301/

i tend to switch it up between those two and the normal tennis ball

ps, this website has very good prices and deals, also has a auto ship system.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

This is Whimsy's favorite most favorite toy in the whole world.. About the only kind she wants to play with. 
http://www.petstages.com/product.php?Product_Index=55


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

whimsy said:


> This is Whimsy's favorite most favorite toy in the whole world.. About the only kind she wants to play with.
> http://www.petstages.com/product.php?Product_Index=55


Thanks Just ordered that off Amazon! Its so cute, I love it!!.. Glad to know Whimsey enjoys its!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The Ugodog was probably one of my smartest purchases.

http://www.ugodog.net/


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max's favorite toys are:

Giraffe - almost as big as him but he loves running around with it and knows it by name
Amazon.com: Booda Booda Bellies X-Large Dog Toy, Giraffe: Pet Supplies

Talking duck - Amazon.com: Multipet's Look Who's Talking Plush Duck 5-Inch Dog Toy: Pet Supplies

Mini tennis balls

Other favorite things - Thundershirt, Bocce Bakery dog treats, snoozer pet stow car seat Amazon.com: Snoozer Pet Stow and Go 3-in-1 Pet Car Seat, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Karen, I love those collars and leashes!!!!! I can see one of those in Ozzie's stocking this year  Fashiongal, have you signed up for Doggy loot yet? They have a lot of great deals on toys, treats, fashion & accesories and most have free shipping! BTW, they have theKygen squeaker toys on special 2 for $16 and they are in my shopping cart now! Havs do like their beds...Ozzie has a bed by ours, a snoozer car seat that he uses like his chair in the living room and a plush faux fur pillow in front of the sliding door so he can chill and watch the birds. He loves his stuffed duck, frog, lizard and dinasaur! He also enjoys his box of bones and bunnie hat a lot: http://www.loopiestoys.com/products/interactive/ That being said, one of his faves at the moment is the ever popular empty water bottle filled with Zukes mini treats! I give him the liter size so he doesn't destroy it too fast  One of my favorite things is a travel water bottle with a strap, so great for hiking or even walking in the park. Mine is plastic with an attached flexible bowl but I like this one better because its stainless: http://www.h2o4k9.com/ Starting a new shopping list now!!!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to amend my post now....I do not fill a liter size bottle with treats, lol! I just put 4 or 5 in there. Sometimes, I put kibble in there too. It makes a great rattle noise and encourages him to eat. Kibble is not his favorite but I like it as an addition to his home cooked meals. If he thinks its a treat, so much the better!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

gertchie said:


> Karen, I love those collars and leashes!!!!! I can see one of those in Ozzie's stocking this year  Fashiongal, have you signed up for Doggy loot yet? They have a lot of great deals on toys, treats, fashion & accesories and most have free shipping! BTW, they have theKygen squeaker toys on special 2 for $16 and they are in my shopping cart now! Havs do like their beds...Ozzie has a bed by ours, a snoozer car seat that he uses like his chair in the living room and a plush faux fur pillow in front of the sliding door so he can chill and watch the birds. He loves his stuffed duck, frog, lizard and dinasaur! He also enjoys his box of bones and bunnie hat a lot: http://www.loopiestoys.com/products/interactive/ That being said, one of his faves at the moment is the ever popular empty water bottle filled with Zukes mini treats! I give him the liter size so he doesn't destroy it too fast  One of my favorite things is a travel water bottle with a strap, so great for hiking or even walking in the park. Mine is plastic with an attached flexible bowl but I like this one better because its stainless: http://www.h2o4k9.com/ Starting a new shopping list now!!!!


Just signed up for Doogy Loot!! Its like Groupon for pets!! which I am equally obsessed with!!.. Thanks so much for the great tip!!!... Just added those squeaker mats! and tugg and toss ball! soo cute!... Im going to look up the bed is the brand "by ours?"


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

this thread is great but it's beginning to cost me a lot of money!!! great ideas everyone


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gertchie said:


> Karen, I love those collars and leashes!!!!! I can see one of those in Ozzie's stocking this year


This is the one I had made for Kodi for last Christmas!:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone just told us about these. They came today, and are a hit with anyone from the 11 week old puppy leaving Monday, to Twinkle who'll be 16 in Jan. Belle and Nike are playing fetch and chase with it as I am typing this. 5 1/2" sounds kind of large, but even the little puppy can run around with it because it's so light weight.

Best one buck toy ever!

http://www.jefferspet.com/doggie-dotz/p/I7-D1/cn/100221/


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Thanks Just ordered that off Amazon! Its so cute, I love it!!.. Glad to know Whimsey enjoys its!


There's a thread about these toys somewhere...Trooper loves them too!!! He's on his second (but only because the first on was so loved it was grossly dirty). Lol


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

for grooming: gotta have the CC-005 comb, and my most recent purchase is the slicker brush (omg WHY didnt i get one of those months ago!) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002AQPO8/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=2619533011&s=pet-supplies

Fav toy is here: http://www.renspets.com/vip-tuffy-mighty-elephant-jr.html

For walks: must have water... we have one of these in pink 
http://www.renspets.com/gulpy-h2o-to-go.html

I picked up one of these, on sale for $15.. its the cutest thing!! (for havs on the small size.. Gabs is 8lbs and its perfect)
http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Animal-Planet-Fold-Go-Portable-Pet-House/5195659/product.html


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Just signed up for Doogy Loot!! Its like Groupon for pets!! which I am equally obsessed with!!.. Thanks so much for the great tip!!!... Just added those squeaker mats! and tugg and toss ball! soo cute!... Im going to look up the bed is the brand "by ours?"


I'm sorry, I wrote that wrong....He just sleeps in a regular oval beside our bed. The pillow is awesome though:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

gertchie said:


> I'm sorry, I wrote that wrong....He just sleeps in a regular oval beside our bed. The pillow is awesome though:
> View attachment 43149
> View attachment 43150


that doggie toy in the picture of the right looks adorable. Charley would love one. Where did you buy it?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> This is the one I had made for Kodi for last Christmas!:


Very nice, Karen! Did the collar come from the same place as the leash?


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

The doggie is from Petco, one of their natural line of toys but I'm not sure if it's still available. It has burlap around the middle and Ozzie tore it off. I looked on their site and there is a bone that is similar. We are traveling and I just picked up the stainless water bottle that I mentioned on a previous post and totally love it! So does Ozzie! Highly recommend! Also, others have mentioned the CC wooden pin brush and I recommend that too....I tried it on my own head and it feels great! At the same place I bought the bottle I also picked up a round bully stick for the trip (gives him something to do in the car) and he liked it so much better than the sticks. He can't ride in the back seat of the car without getting sick so I brought his snoozer in the house and it is like his lazy boy!!!!


----------



## kheyla (Sep 3, 2012)

She looks fabulous on her pictures, and congratulations for those awards


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, everyone knows to come to me for dog fashion advice So here are my favorite sites for coat, sweaters and collars!

Hurtta- great windproof waterproof winter coats:
http://www.abelpetsupply.com/collections/frontpage/products/hurtta-pro-winter-jacket

Great sweaters & coats:
http://www.royalfifi.net

Great collars: for identification not walking
http://www.etsy.com/shop/RUGGITCOLLARS?ref=seller_info

Great no pull harness for walking
http://www.wiggleswagswhiskers.com/newsite/no-pull-harness.htm


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can forget best car seat! 
http://www.snoozerpetproducts.com/pet-car-seats-c-26_33.html

I love this stroller. I had a large one but to cumbersome. This one is light a folds up easily.
http://www.wayfair.com/Kyjen-Walkn-...7980-KJQ1008&gclid=CIeImITzqrICFcXb4AodnykAbQ

Dog carrier:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChildrenWithPaws?section_id=10412456


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Loveee how this thread it coming along!!!... Its been a morning of Add to Cart, Add to Cart on amazon!!!
Interestingly enough though... my breeder says to only use a Pin Brush.. as the slicker brushes "break the hair".... 
Linda - cant wait to try out the car seat! Its so cute!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you buy the carseat, it will come with a strap to attach to seatbelt and harness. be sure to replace the hardware on the seat belt strap. It can open on high impact. I hack sawed the top part of the hardware off and replaced it with a steel carabiner


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

krandall said:


> This is the one I had made for Kodi for last Christmas!:


Karen that is so pretty!!! I mean handsome!!! I can't wait to design one, thanks!


harborhavanese said:


> Fashion gal, you inspired me!
> 
> I created a shopping page.
> http://havaneseharbor.com/our-puppies/lets-go-shopping/
> ...


 Oh noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Loveee how this thread it coming along!!!... Its been a morning of Add to Cart, Add to Cart on amazon!!!
> Interestingly enough though... my breeder says to only use a Pin Brush.. as the slicker brushes "break the hair"....
> Linda - cant wait to try out the car seat! Its so cute!


Your number one tool when his coat is longer will be a good comb. Most of us find the CC Buttercomb to be the "best of the best") But you will probably also want a range of other tools to help with mats too. Slickers probably DO break a little hair, and I certainly wouldn't use it every day. But it can be a REALLY useful tool during blowing coat... when you are going to lose a little hair no matter WHAT you do.

Are you planning on showing Mossimo in conformation? If not, losing a little hair, but keeping you pup more comfortable while removing mats is, IMO, a good trade-off. (and if you're planning on a puppy cut, it doesn't matter one way or the other!)

Right now, the important thing is that he get used to daily grooming, so it's not so important which tool you use. He's not going to get any mats for a while!!!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Pablo likes playing with his Kong Wobbler, we put treats in it and he attacks!






Right now his favourite dental chew is Zuke's z-bones, carrot flavour:

Amazon.com: Zuke's Z-Bones Natural Edible Clean Carrot Crunch Mini Dog Dental Chews: Pet Supplies


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazon.com: Kyjen Tail Teaser Dog Toy with Refill: Pet Supplies

Great thread everyone, thanks! The flirt stick drives my puppies crazy - I use it most days, but it is especially great for bad weather days when we don't venture outside much.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Lisainidaho said:


> Amazon.com: Kyjen Tail Teaser Dog Toy with Refill: Pet Supplies
> 
> Great thread everyone, thanks! The flirt stick drives my puppies crazy - I use it most days, but it is especially great for bad weather days when we don't venture outside much.


Wow, I almost missed this! Must be time to bump this thread so we can all start another shopping spree...Yay, I just got Amazon Prime so free shipping on everything :biggrin1:


----------

